# True Blood Season 4



## rune (May 26, 2012)

I got the DVD set this week and just finished watching it.

A bit different from the book, but thats good because I stopped reading those as they are a bit lame.

Some good storylines in this season , again. I did like to see this version of Eric, and hope the future one has a nice combination of both the old and new.

The witch storyline was good, I liked how that was worked.

So anyone else watched it and what did you think


----------



## Foxbat (May 26, 2012)

rune said:


> So anyone else watched it and what did you think


 
Not me. I've just ordered season 3  so I'm well behind you.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't wait for the next season which starts this weekend.


----------

